# Perfect mARC wingers



## OHduck_hunter (May 15, 2021)

Anyone have experience with Perfect mARC wingers? 
Reviews?


----------



## JChristian (Nov 4, 2017)

OHduck_hunter said:


> Anyone have experience with Perfect mARC wingers?
> Reviews?


Hunter, Post this on the RTF Forum for better viewing.


----------



## bryangirolami (Nov 23, 2019)

Search Community



 Product Review
*Perfect mARC wingers*


Jump to LatestFollow

1 - 3 of 3 Posts


[IMG alt="OHduck_hunter"]https://www.retrievertraining.net/d3/avatars/m/100/100167.jpg?1621348418[/IMG]
*OHduck_hunter*
·*Registered*
Joined May 15, 2021 
· 
3 Posts
Discussion Starter · #1 · Oct 31, 2021

Anyone have experience with Perfect mARC wingers?
Reviews?


Reply 

B
* birddogn_tc*
·*Registered*
Joined Apr 24, 2015 
· 
720 Posts
#2 · Nov 1, 2021

I have seen a video of one being set up. Looks like a lot more effort than other brands.


Reply 

B
*bryangirolami*
·*Registered*
Joined Nov 23, 2019 
· 
1 Posts
#3 · 23 h ago

I have two of the Perfect Marc wingers and a training buddy has 4. We both choose to use Garmin plug and play releases with them.

Not sure why someone would thing they are more complicated to set up, they are way easier than zinger or gunners up to put together, set up and use.

You also basically get 3 wingers in one, the legs extend out to give you a short, medium and long throw winger. If I'm using bumpers the short setting is plenty, throws them almost to far. I've found the medium or short setting to give about the equivalent of a good hand thrown duck throw by someone who has done it a lot.

The "set up" consists of folding it open and putting in two pins, and extending the legs if you want.

The release is far superior to others and uses a roller type system.

If you have any particular questions about them ask, be happy to answer.


----------



## mjpetrow (Apr 24, 2010)

OHduck_hunter said:


> Anyone have experience with Perfect mARC wingers?
> Reviews?





OHduck_hunter said:


> Anyone have experience with Perfect mARC wingers?
> Reviews?


OHDuck- I have three and love them. Best winger I have used. I’ve had them for ~2yrs and have had no issues. Things I like.. reliability with garmin electronics, throws large birds and even geese quite far (no running to the gun) and durability (haven’t bent a leg or had an issue with any pins). I used to use zingers but moved away from them for many reasons. The perfectmarcs setup quick out of the box, they have adjustability on the legs for throwing farther without changing band location, but I typically don’t extend the legs. Caution on using small black and whites, they fly a country mile. I taught my kids how to load them and IMHO they are safe, I don’t worry about my kids with these.


----------

